# Washing/cleaning a baby pigeon



## pigeonnewbie (Feb 15, 2015)

I found a pigeon 2 weeks ago and the vet told me she was 2 weeks already, so I guess I have a 4 week old pigeon in my hands. I have been feeding it baby cereal with water, which is what the vet recommended, but I'm switching now to peas and apple and water... Anyway, while feeding it baby cereal, the pigeon got quite dirty and now she has some of her head, neck and wings sticky... Even her crop has some 'hard' feathers there, which worries me. I would like to wash it, but I don't know if it's appropriate to do, or how to do it. Perhaps spray it lightly with water and a damped cloth?

Thanks!


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

If the bird is 4 to 5 weeks old I bet if you put a pan of water out for it it will dive right in and take a bath on it's own, try that and see what happens.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

You know what works really well is one of those blue micro fibre cloths from the dollar store, they are a bit grippy. I used them when my finches and budgies got caked formula on them.


----------

